# Help! I can't remember Arabic names :-(



## k2j2unk (Aug 5, 2009)

Anyone got any suggestions, mnemonics, or tricks to help me remember Arabic names?

I'm terrible, I forget even the first-names of colleagues I've worked with for a couple years. (Not close friends, but co-workers.) 

I know it's some mental block, some in-group/out-group thing, putting them in some "Other" category I somehow unconsciously don't relate to. 

I can't remember which one is Sahar or Racha; or Noor or Saleha. 

I feel terrible about this, but somehow not yet terrible enough that my brain remembers. 

I'm slowly struggling to learn a little Arabic, and I think when I'm able to spell names in Arabic script then it will hep me visualize them. (But I haven't yet memorized all the alphabet, nor know when to use which t, k, or s letters.) 

Any suggestions are welcomed! Shukran! (Wa, istmak? ;-) )


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Research the Dale Carneigie principles for name remembering.. I did a course.. they didnt work for me as I didn't need them so much but some of the others on the course had excellent success with them  (To do with associations etc) 

best of luck..


----------



## Rami.Z (Sep 11, 2010)

Great Free website for language exchange : Language Learning with Livemocha | Learn a Language Online - Free!

it has free courses with levels for beginners of course, everything is translated to your mother language (any lang. of your choice). reading/writing/voice lessons included.

best of luck


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Why don't you try to memorize them with their full meanings? 

e.g. Noor means light, or sahar means morning. You can just try to make connotation with the meanings (like noor is the girl with brightest skin or sahar is the woman that greets you in the morning)


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

k2j2unk said:


> Anyone got any suggestions, mnemonics, or tricks to help me remember Arabic names?


When in doubt, use "Mohamed" for the men...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

k2j2unk said:


> Anyone got any suggestions, mnemonics, or tricks to help me remember Arabic names?
> 
> I'm terrible, I forget even the first-names of colleagues I've worked with for a couple years. (Not close friends, but co-workers.)
> 
> ...


You don't need to know the Arabic language to remember people's names. You're probably putting too much pressure on yourself trying to learn the language and associating the name with the language.
Arabic is not the easiest language to learn so you might find it easier having these people teach you how to speak rather than learning the script. Also, if you spend more time with them, you will remember their names automatically!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am lucky.. In Egypt most men seem to be called Mohamed... I call out Mohamed, Muhammed anything like that and 20 men answer me.... even my employer says the only name Egyptians can think of is Muhammed


----------



## Neelam1982 (Apr 18, 2010)

Lolzz this is funny. Im studying for my degree in Arabic, and its hard!! - Arabic is a beautiful language, but start with learning the alphabet and sounds, especially ع and خ and غ letters and you should be fine  Its one of those languages that one should learn as a child, thankfully I learnt to read and write when I was a kid.... Certainly helps learning when your an adult! Good luck!


----------

